# New to driving - Need a HOW TO video for harnessing and hooking to the cart



## Lil Timber Buck (May 1, 2014)

I am really having some trouble finding a good video of how to harness a mini. Also, how to hook the durn thing to the cart. I have looked on here and on youtube with no luck. I figured out most of it and then just one little movement and the harness I had broke! It was the cheapo indian leather stuff. I thought it would be okay for training, but it isn't functional now after day ONE!!!! Can anyone point me to a good how-to video? I have to find a new harness for him now too.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 1, 2014)

I like nylon or bio harnesses as they are very hard to break. You probably had it correct but the harness couldn't stand up to the strain.


----------



## poniesrule (May 2, 2014)

I found a decent video on youtube, but honestly, hands on learning was waaayyyy better for me. Not sure if we can post links that aren't ours here?? I just googled "how to harness miniature horse" and a few clips came up. PM me and I'll see if I can point you in the right direction


----------



## paintponylvr (May 2, 2014)

and making your own harness is relatively easy and quite fun. You can make it out of nylon, 550 paracord or haystring (braided), bio/beta thane or leather (as BsharpRanch has)...

Here's a link to our paracord and hay string Braided Tack. Got many hours of actual driving time with this type equipment before purchasing "real" harness.

For videos - I like Mary Ruth Marks' one and also there's a mini one that I will have to find... OR this one http://minitack.com/PC100.htm


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

Brand new to driving too. After i bought a harness I learned the difference in show and working..and also how important quality is in the working/ training harness especially. I sold the show harness and invested almost 3 times the money on a good safe using harness and don't regret it at all. I have an online friend who I can hook you up with. He was working on a beginners video for harnessing, hooking up and training to drive..and also has a guy ( menonite) make harnesses. let me lnow if I can help

He also walked me thru the harnesing thru emails. It seems daunting but it really is quite simple.

I can try and explain it to you if you want. There are some videos on youtube tho ,lthey helped me


----------



## Foxhaven (May 8, 2014)

15 minutes with the guy who sold me the cart did more good than a few hours of videos. The videos *did* soften the cranial ground a bit for the plow of experience. See if you cannot find a local trainer or driver to show you the beginning ropes.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (May 20, 2014)

Oh and as a side note, we bought a leather harness for him, he broke it the first day because it was so cheap and flimsy. Now, at the recommendation of a driving friend I bought a Nylon "Tough-1" brand and that is the cheapest, most ill-fitting thing I have ever seen. It is getting sent back now. This really delays our training!!!


----------



## MiniNHF (May 20, 2014)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> Oh and as a side note, we bought a leather harness for him, he broke it the first day because it was so cheap and flimsy. Now, at the recommendation of a driving friend I bought a Nylon "Tough-1" brand and that is the cheapest, most ill-fitting thing I have ever seen. It is getting sent back now. This really delays our training!!!


Anything tack wise from them is ill fitting. I bought a halter from that brand and it was a large (because they ran "small") yeah the large was so small it just fit a weanling.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 21, 2014)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> Oh and as a side note, we bought a leather harness for him, he broke it the first day because it was so cheap and flimsy. Now, at the recommendation of a driving friend I bought a Nylon "Tough-1" brand and that is the cheapest, most ill-fitting thing I have ever seen. It is getting sent back now. This really delays our training!!!


I couldn't return the one that I purchased. Good luck with that.

I, too, have found that products marketed by Tough 1 appear to be much lower in quality. Such a shame as they are heavily marketed and really nice to look at in all their ads... I've had problems with their hay bags (cordura fabric which literally falls apart), sheets and blankets and all the hardware (rusts here in NC w/i 30 days of purchase - ICK).

I've kept part of it and used it to help with sizing when I made my harness from braided hay string.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 15, 2014)

I paid like 450 for my harness. Not expensive when compared to other fine harnesses I guess..but a lot of money for me. It cost more then my cart. But I am very happy with it. My online firend takes orders for a local menonite harness maker. Quite sure they could custom make anything.Better then going cheap. ill fitting and dangerous. I want my harness to be strong. and us both to be safe


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 22, 2014)

who was it that p,'d me privately for pictures of my home made surcingle? i have some but can't find the message


----------

